# mehrere Werte für .equals ?



## Guest (4. Feb 2009)

Hey,

Ich habe angefangen, Java mit der Video2Brain DVD "Jetzt lerne ich Java 6" und Netbeans6.5.

Ich habe ganz allein einen kleinen primitiven Taschenrechner programmiert (für plus, minus, mal und geteilt).
Vielleicht könntet ihr ja schon erstmal was zum Code sagen, ob der in Ordnung ist, oder ob ich mir da einen grausigen Stil angewöhnt habe:


```
package Java;
import java.io.*;

/**
 *
 * @author Marco
 */
public class Taschenrechner2 {

    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {

        InputStreamReader isr = new InputStreamReader(System.in);
        BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(isr);

        int z1;
        int z2;
        int erg;

        String[] wert = {"Zahl1","Zahl2","Operator", "+", "-", "*", "/"};

        System.out.print("Tippe die erste Zahl ein: ");
        wert[0] = br.readLine();
        z1 = Integer.parseInt(wert[0]);


        System.out.print("Tippe den Operator \"+\", \"-\", \"*\" oder \"/\" ein: ");
        wert[2] = br.readLine();


        System.out.print("Tippe die zweite Zahl ein: ");
        wert[1] = br.readLine();
        z2 = Integer.parseInt(wert[1]);


        if(wert[2].equals(wert[3]))
        {
            erg = z1 + z2;
            System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: " + erg);
        }
        if(wert[2].equals(wert[4]))
        {
            erg = z1 - z2;
            System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: " + erg);
        }
        if(wert[2].equals(wert[5]))
        {
            erg = z1 * z2;
            System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: " + erg);
        }
        if(wert[2].equals(wert[6]))
        {
            erg = z1 / z2;
            System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: " + erg);
        }

      br.close();

    }

}
```

Naja auf jeden Fall funktioniert er schonmal ^^.

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Ich wollte bei der Abfrage des Operators noch den Fall einbauen, dass wenn eine ungültige Eingabe getätigt wurde, ein Text wie "Falsche Eingabe" ausgegeben wird.

Hier der Code:



```
System.out.print("Tippe den Operator \"+\", \"-\", \"*\" oder \"/\" ein: ");
        wert[2] = br.readLine();
```

Ich dachte da an 

```
if ! (wert[2].equals(wert[3], wert[4], wert[5], wert[6]))
        {
            System.out.println("Falsche Eingabe");
        }
```

Aber 1) kann ich .equals irgendwie nicht mehrere Werte zuteilen und 2) wollte ich mit dem "!" das Ergebnis aus der Klammer umdrehen, damit halt alle Zeichen außer den 4 Operatoren als falsche Eingabe gewertet werden.


Und noch eine kleine Frage nebenbei:

Ich öffne die .java Dateien ja immer mit Netbeans, aber wie kann ein Kumpel die Datei öffnen, wenn er nur eine Java Runtime installiert hat?[/u]


----------



## Skilllord (4. Feb 2009)

Mhm irgendwie war ich wohl noch nicht angemeldet - deswegen wohl auch keine Editfunktion ^^

Also Hi, ich bin der Neue und bräuchte mal ein kleinen Rat von euch  :roll: 

*Ich habe angefangen, Java mit der Video2Brain DVD "Jetzt lerne ich Java 6" und Netbeans6.5 *zu lernen *


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Feb 2009)

```
package Java;
```
packagenamen schreibt man klein. Für verwendungslose übungsprogramme ist es imho am gemütlichsten, das zeug einfach ins default-package zu werfen 


```
String[] wert = {"Zahl1","Zahl2","Operator", "+", "-", "*", "/"};
```
hmmm, das mit diesen ersten drei gebuchten Liegestühlen mag zwar funktionieren, aber das ist äußerst unübersichtlich und irreführend. Da musst du dir dauernd merken, wo was in deinem array rumliegt und ständig die richtigen indizes wählen. Wenn sich dann an der Ordnung irgendwas ändert, musst du im gesammten code irgendwelche indices _per Hand_ wieder geradebiegen. Das wird auch bei kleinen Sachen sehr schnell sehr nervig.
=> Unbedingt solche Konstrukte soweit wie nur irgendwie möglich vermeiden.

In deinem Fall brauchst du diese speicherplätze ja nichtmal, kannst ja auch direkt

```
z1 = Integer.parseInt(br.readLine(););
```
schreiben.

Siehst du, hier kommt's schon wieder: kein Mensch weiß was dieses "wert[3]" bedeuten soll, und DU weißt es in einer Woche auch nicht mehr. => raus mit nichtssagenden variablenbezeichnern und noch weniger sagenden indizes
folgende konstruktion:

```
if(wert[2].equals(wert[3]))
        {
            erg = z1 + z2;
            System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: " + erg);
        }
        if(wert[2].equals(wert[4]))
        {
            erg = z1 - z2;
            System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: " + erg);
        }
        ....
```
könntest du durch eine etwa übersichtlichere switch-anweisung ersetzen:

```
char operator=br.readBlahBlah...

switch(operator){
   case '+' erg=xyz; break;
   case '-'  erg=x^12y+f(t); break;
   ...
}
System.out.println(erg);
```
Bemerke: System.out.println(erg) brauchst du nicht 4 mal hinzuschreiben, dadurch wird dein prog nicht schneller...



> Ich dachte da an
> 
> ```
> if ! (wert[2].equals(wert[3], wert[4], wert[5], wert[6]))
> ...


Murx? ???:L Wenn nichts zutrifft, kannst du ja im default-teil der switch-anweisung eine fehlermeldung ausgeben oder so ähnlich...



> Ich öffne die .java Dateien ja immer mit Netbeans, aber wie kann ein Kumpel die Datei öffnen, wenn er nur eine Java Runtime installiert hat?


mit jedem x-beliebigen texteditor. Ist doch einfach eine textdatei, heißt halt nur ".java"
wieso installiert sich dein kumpel nicht einfach eine jdk, wenn er schon i-was mit java machen will?


----------



## Skilllord (4. Feb 2009)

Ich danke dir schonmal für deine Hilfe!, dann werde ich das Programm gleich nochmal ein bisschen umbauen...  :roll: 

Mhm da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, mit öffnen meinte ich, dass er das Programm starten und benutzen kann. Und installiert hat er halt nur das hier Nennt man das Runtime? .

Edit:

So bei dem Code gibts noch Probleme:

```
char operator=br.readBlahBlah...

switch(operator){
   case '+' erg=xyz; break;
   case '-'  erg=x^12y+f(t); break;
   ...
}
System.out.println(erg);
```

Und zwar gibt es einen Fehler, denn bei br.readLine(); wird ja ein String erzeugt und kein char. Wenn ich nun aus dem char einen String mache, streikt switch aber, da switch nur primitive Datentypen aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2009)

Die Eingabe als char bekommst du durch

```
String op = br.readline();
char operator = op.charAt(0);
```

Zu deiner Frage bezüglich dem Ausführen von Java-Programmen: Aus der Kommandozeile geht dies mit

```
java klassenname
```
Dabei sollte man sich aber in dem Verzeichnis befinden, in dem die die class-Datei befindet.


----------



## hdi (4. Feb 2009)

> Video2Brain DVD



...den Leuten fallen auch keine Namen mehr ein ^^


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Feb 2009)

Skilllord hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und zwar gibt es einen Fehler, denn bei br.readLine(); wird ja ein String erzeugt und kein char. Wenn ich nun aus dem char einen String mache, streikt switch aber, da switch nur primitive Datentypen aufnehmen kann.


"readBlahBlah" stand ja exakt dafür, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie die nötige methode da heißt, und dass du es lieber in der API nachschlagen solltest^^
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/BufferedReader.html#read()


----------



## Fu3L (4. Feb 2009)

Noch nicht beantwortet wurd, wie man einen boolean "umkehrt":


```
boolean a = true;
boolean b = false;

if(!(a == b)) {

System.out.println("Es klappt!");

}
```

und das was du in equals mit mehreren Werten machen wolltest, wird wohl (sofern du nix eigenes schreibst) nur so gehen:


```
if(wert[2].equals(wert[3]) || wert[2].equals(wert[4])) { //und so weiter
```


----------



## byte (4. Feb 2009)

Oder einfach mit ner Schleife. :roll:


----------



## Fu3L (4. Feb 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder einfach mit ner Schleife. :roll:



ja gut, wenn mans in nem Array hat, gehts natürlich, aber da hat Andrey ja schon von abgeraten....


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Feb 2009)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:
			
		

> byto hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit einer Schleife soll er was tun? Soll ich einem 2-Tage-Java-Neuling gleich Verwendung von Funktionszeigern empfehlen?  Glaube nicht, dass es so direkt weiterhilft^^


----------



## Skilllord (4. Feb 2009)

So das ist die überarbeitete Version:


```
public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {

        InputStreamReader isr = new InputStreamReader(System.in);
        BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(isr);

        int z1;
        int z2;
        int erg;

        System.out.print("Tippe die erste Zahl ein: ");
        z1 = Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());
        
        System.out.print("Tippe die zweite Zahl ein: ");
        z2 = Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());

        System.out.print("Tippe den Operator \"+\", \"-\", \"*\" oder \"/\" ein: ");
        String op = br.readLine();
        char operator = op.charAt(0);

        switch(operator)
        {
            case '+': erg = z1 + z2; break;
            case '-': erg = z1 + z2; break;
            case '*': erg = z1 + z2; break;
            case '/': erg = z1 / z2; break;
        }
        
        System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: " + erg );

      br.close();

    }

}
```

Jetzt gibt es nur noch einen Fehler beim letzten System.out..... und zwar steht da, dass es noch keinen Wert für "erg" gibt, dabei wurde erg doch schon vorher ausgerechnet!?


----------



## hdi (4. Feb 2009)

Dass es vorher ausgerechnet wurde, ist nicht sicher. Bsp ich tippe "Ich mag dich nicht" ein.
Dann greift kein case und somit ist die Variable nicht initialisiert. Also initialisier sie beim Definieren oben
mit zB "-1" und dann kannst du nach dem switch-Konstrukt auch prüfen ob sie noch immer -1 ist, dann
ggffls eine Fehlermeldung rauswerfen.


----------



## Skilllord (5. Feb 2009)

So ich bin soweit fertig:


```
package Java;
import java.io.*;

public class Taschenrechner2 {

    public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {

        InputStreamReader isr = new InputStreamReader(System.in);
        BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(isr);

        int z1, z2;
        int erg = 0;

        System.out.print("Tippe die erste Zahl ein: ");
        z1 = Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());
        
        System.out.print("Tippe die zweite Zahl ein: ");
        z2 = Integer.parseInt(br.readLine());

        System.out.print("Tippe den Operator \"+\", \"-\", \"*\" oder \"/\" ein: ");
        String op = br.readLine();
        char operator = op.charAt(0);

        switch(operator)
        {
            case '+': erg = z1 + z2; break;
            case '-': erg = z1 + z2; break;
            case '*': erg = z1 + z2; break;
            case '/': erg = z1 / z2; break;
            default: System.out.println("FALSCHE EINGABE");
        }       
        System.out.println("Das Ergebnis ist: " + erg );
      br.close();
    }
}
```

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe! Das ist echt ein super Board 

Edit: Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, dass mein Kumpel einfach nur auf die Datei klicken muss und das Programm startet?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (5. Feb 2009)

Ja. Alles in ein ausführbares .jar packen, dann startet es zB unter Windows beim Doppelklick.
Gug bei deinem NetBeans irgendwo in File->Export->JAR oder so ähnlich irgendwie. Weiß jetzt nicht, wo es da ist.


----------



## Landei (6. Feb 2009)

Du hast noch nicht die richtigen Operatoren drin:

```
switch(operator)
        {
            case '+': erg = z1 + z2; break;
            case '-': erg = z1 - z2; break;
            case '*': erg = z1 * z2; break;
            case '/': erg = z1 / z2; break;
            default: System.out.println("FALSCHE EINGABE");
        }
```

Außerdem solltest du noch die Division durch Null abfangen..


----------



## hdi (6. Feb 2009)

Und auch alles andere -> Integer.MAX_VALUE , Integer.MIN_VALUE könnte durchbrochen werden


----------



## Templon (6. Feb 2009)

Erm, das Programm kompiliert doch gar nicht so? Muss die lokale Variable _erg_ nicht noch initialisiert werden?


----------



## Fu3L (6. Feb 2009)

Templon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erm, das Programm kompiliert doch gar nicht so? Muss die lokale Variable _erg_ nicht noch initialisiert werden?



hast du dir Seite 1 angeguckt? Vorletzter Post von Seite 1 Zeile 13...


----------



## Templon (6. Feb 2009)

Ah, Mist, hab den Code von einen Post weiter oben gelesen :S


----------



## Skilllord (6. Feb 2009)

Jau ich habe mit "Build Project" eine Executable Jar Datei aus dem Taschenrechner und auch aus anderen kleinen Programmen gemacht. Aber beim Doppelklicken auf die Datei passiert einfach gar nichts!?
Auch wenn ich das Programm mit der Java Platform SE Binary öffnen will, passiert nichts.

Gibt es da itgendeinen Trick oder muss ich noch was beachten?

(@Landei ... ich verstehe nicht ganz? + ; - ; * und / sind doch richtig zugewiesen?)


----------



## Fu3L (7. Feb 2009)

Bei dir stand im Code auf der ersten Seite fast ganz unten noch:


```
switch(operator)
        {
            case '+': erg = z1 + z2; break;
            case '-': erg = z1 + z2; break;
            case '*': erg = z1 + z2; break;
            case '/': erg = z1 / z2; break;
            default: System.out.println("FALSCHE EINGABE");
        }
```


Hast du mehrere Programme in das jar eingefügt? Wenn die alle ausführbar sein sollen, kannst du nur ein Programm pro jar nehmen und musst auch die main-methode festlegen (in einem der späteren Schritte beim jar-erstellen).

Falls du Windoof benutzt, erstell mal ne neue txt-datei, speicher dashier da rein,


```
cd /D %~d0%~p0
set PFAD=%cd%
java -classpath %PFAD% -jar %PFAD%\Calculator.jar
```

benenn die Datei in start.bat (oder irgendwas anderes mit .bat) und versuchs damit auszuführen (oder halt direkt über die Konsole). 
Ich hatte auch schonmal, dass ein .jar auf einem PC einfach nicht über nen Doppelklick ausführbar war und man es über die Konsole starten musste...


----------



## Skilllord (7. Feb 2009)

Mhm was auch  irgendwie komisch finde ... nach dem erstellen der .jar Datei funktioniert eine DesktopApplication bei Doppelklick auf Anhieb, bei normalen Applicationen geht das nicht.


----------

